# Primarch Xerxes of the Second Legiones Astartes The Lion Knights



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

We keep getting told that the reason there are two missing Legions are so that the fans can create their own. So I've done that.

I recently commissioned Slaine (Shane Cook) to do me the following fantastic piece of work. I'm extremely happy with his excellent work. Slaine's captured him perfectly.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very Nice! Love the idea behind them, although what with El'jonson being called the Lion and based around knightly orders it may cross over a bit, maybe Tigers would suit them better?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Very Nice! Love the idea behind them, although what with El'jonson being called the Lion and based around knightly orders it may cross over a bit, maybe Tigers would suit them better?



I know what you mean, however there are other crossovers like the Space Wolves and Luna Wolves for example. El'jonson's called the Lion because that's his name and not massively linked with the animal, it means Son of the Forest on Caliban apparently. As for Knights well I thought it rolled of the tongue nicely with Lion. In any event my Xerxes and his legion are a very different kettle of fish to the Dark Angels!


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats the strongest art for an unknown Primarch I have seen thus far, very well done sir.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Very very cool, he does great work. Sweet looking II legion Primarch my friend!


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Stunning as always.

In regards to the first Primarch. "El'Johnson" actually means "son of the forest" whereas the "Lion" part is just what it sounds like, a Lion.
He was named so because he killed a Caliban Lion (thought to have been the last) with his bare hands. Something that otherwise took swords, firearms and twenty to fifty knights of Caliban to do...

That aside, don't let anyone dictate your idea. Go with it. That's what a hobby is about, making YOUR fun last (hopefully together with like minded people).


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Error


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The file has been lost with the recent problems so I've re-posted it after a request. 

Ta


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking Primarch! The lightning effect and subsequent glows on the weapons looks excellent


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Amazing pure awsome


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i've seen a lot of Slaines work and this is just fanastic


----------

